# سؤال عن يوحنا المعمدان مهم اوي



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يوليو 2014)

سلام الرب يسوع معكم جميعكم :new8:

دلوقتي فيه حته مش فاهماها في الانجيل ابدا ولما شوفت فيلم الانجيل بحسب لوقا لم افهمها لانها مختلفه عن انجيل يوحنا و ثقوا ان سؤال نابع من قرائتي للانجيل اليومي و ليس من اي منتدي للشبهات

سؤالي هو ما يأتي: عن مدي معرفه يوحنا المعمدان ليسوع و تأكده من انه المسيا

نقرا في انجيل متي عن معمودية يسوع من يوحنا

[Q-BIBLE]. الَّذِي رَفْشُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَسَيُنَقِّي بَيْدَرَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ  قَمْحَهُ إِلَى الْمَخْزَنِ وَأَمَّا التِّبْنُ فَيُحْرِقُهُ بِنَارٍ لاَ  تُطْفَأُ».
[/Q-BIBLE]13. حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ.
14. وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!»
15. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ.
16.  فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا  السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً  مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ
17. وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

في انجيل متي نجد ان حين اعتمد يسوع من يوحنا حاول يوحنا ان يمنعه لانه يبدوا انه عرف من هو و نزول الروح مثل حمامه و صوت الله الاب اكدوا ليوحنا من يكون المسيح و لقد عاين الثيؤفانيا التي حدثت حين معمودية يسوع الي كانت بدااية ارساليته

في ذات الانجيل نجد موقفا عجيبا من يوحنا 


> . وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ أَمْرَهُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ الاِثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ لِيُعَلِّمَ وَيَكْرِزَ فِي مُدُنِهِمْ.
> 2. أَمَّا يُوحَنَّا فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِأَعْمَالِ الْمَسِيحِ أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ
> 3. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟»
> 4. فَأَجَابَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا تَسْمَعَانِ وَتَنْظُرَانِ:
> ...


لما يوحنا دخل السجن و بدأ يسوع ارسالتيه و عمل المعجزات يوحنا اتربك و بعت تلاميذه يسلؤا هو انتا المسيح ولا نستني بعديك و رد عليهم يسوع بما قاله من اية في العهد القديم

نفس الكلام العجيب في انجيل لوقا


20





> [*]. زَادَ هَذَا أَيْضاً عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ أَنَّهُ حَبَسَ يُوحَنَّا فِي السِّجْنِ.
> [*]21. وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ
> [*]22.  وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ  حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي  الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».



مما يعني ان يوحنا عاين الروح القدس يتنزل علي يسوع حين اعتمد منه

و في نفس الوقت نجد ذات الموقف العجيب جدا من يوحنا 



15[Q-BIBLE]
. فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ.
16. فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: «قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ».
17. وَخَرَجَ هَذَا الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ.
18. فَأَخْبَرَ يُوحَنَّا تَلاَمِيذُهُ بِهَذَا كُلِّهِ.
19. فَدَعَا يُوحَنَّا اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟»
20.  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّجُلاَنِ قَالاَ: «يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ  قَدْ أَرْسَلَنَا إِلَيْكَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ  آخَرَ؟»
21. وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ  أَمْرَاضٍ وَأَدْوَاءٍ وَأَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ وَوَهَبَ الْبَصَرَ  لِعُمْيَانٍ كَثِيرِينَ.
22. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبَا  وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمَا وَسَمِعْتُمَا: إِنَّ الْعُمْيَ  يُبْصِرُونَ وَالْعُرْجَ يَمْشُونَ وَالْبُرْصَ يُطَهَّرُونَ وَالصُّمَّ  يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ وَالْمَسَاكِينَ يُبَشَّرُونَ.
23. وَطُوبَى لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْثُرُ فِيَّ».[/Q-BIBLE]


بيسئل و بعت تلاميذه يسئلوا هل انتا المسيح ولا نستني بعديك؟

غريبه اوي الم يري الروح عليه كهيئه حمامة نازلا؟

اما انجيل مرقص فاكتفي بذكر المعمودية فحسب...

[Q-BIBLE]. بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ:
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]2. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: «هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]3. صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً».
4. كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا.
5.  وَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأَهْلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ  وَاعْتَمَدُوا جَمِيعُهُمْ مِنْهُ فِي نَهْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ مُعْتَرِفِينَ  بِخَطَايَاهُمْ.
6. وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا يَلْبَسُ وَبَرَ الإِبِلِ وَمِنْطَقَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ عَلَى حَقَوَيْهِ وَيَأْكُلُ جَرَاداً وَعَسَلاً بَرِّيّاً.
7.  وَكَانَ يَكْرِزُ قَائِلاً: «يَأْتِي بَعْدِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي  الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَنْحَنِيَ وَأَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ.
8. أَنَا عَمَّدْتُكُمْ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ».
9. وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ.
10. وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.
11. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ!».
12. وَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْرَجَهُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ




فنجد ان الاناجيل جميعا اتفقت علي انه يسوع اعتمد من يوحنا و يوحنا تعجب ان يسوع اعتمد منه و لقد راي يوحنا الروح يتنزل عليه مثل حمامه



و الاغرب اننا نجد ان انجيل يوحنا يتفق مع انجيل متي داخليا من حيث ان في انجيل متي قد ذكر انه يوحنا حاول منع يسوع من الاعتماد و قال له يوحنا انا من احتاج ان اعتمد منك و في يوحنا عرف يوحنا المسيح كما سنقرأ

[Q-BIBLE]. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟»
[/Q-BIBLE]26. أَجَابَهُمْ يُوحَنَّا: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ قَائِمٌ الَّذِي لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ.
27. هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقٍّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ».
28. هَذَا كَانَ فِي بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ حَيْثُ كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ.
29.  وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ:  «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.
30. هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي.
31. وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ. لَكِنْ لِيُظْهَرَ لِإِسْرَائِيلَ لِذَلِكَ جِئْتُ أُعَمِّدُ بِالْمَاءِ».
32. وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.
33.  وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ  بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً  وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ.
34. وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ».
35. وَفِي الْغَدِ أَيْضاً كَانَ يُوحَنَّا وَاقِفاً هُوَ وَاثْنَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ
36. فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ».
37. فَسَمِعَهُ التِّلْمِيذَانِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَتَبِعَا يَسُوعَ.





فيتفق انجيل يوحنا مع بقيه الاناجيل و يزيد عليه ان يوحنا قد عرف ان يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر بسبب نزول الروح كحمامه و شهد له و معروف ان يوحنا الحبيب بن زبدي كان تلميذا ليوحنا المعمدان ثم تبع يسوع لذلك كان لديه معلومات لم يكن يعرفها سواه و اخيه يعقوب 


فنجد في الاربع اناجيل ان يوحنا المعمدان قد عرف يسوع عندما حاول منعه من الاعتماد منه و عندما رأي الحمامة و عندما شهد ايضا ليوحنا الحبيب تلميذ يوحنا المعمدان عنه


فلماذا بعد كل هذا عندما سجن يوحنا المعمدان في السجن بعث تلميذين له و سئل عن انتا المسيا ام ننتظر اخر؟ خاصة عندما سمع بمعجزاته و انه بدأ يطوف و يعلم الشعب؟

الم يكن يعلم من الحمامة اي الروح القدس و زيادة علي ذلك قال في انجيل يوحنا انه لم يكن يعرفه و لكن حين تنزلت الروح عليه حين اعتمد عرفه ! فما فائدة ان يسئل و هو في السجن؟ الم يري الروح و عرف و شهد و شهد صراحه كما في انجيل يوحنا؟


هل خامره الشك في يسوع بعد كل هذا بسبب سجنه و الحكم بقطع رأسه ام بسبب ان معجزات يسوع قد حيرته ام بسبب غلظه قلوب تلاميذ يوحنا و عدم رغبتهم الايمان بيسوع فبعث يوحنا تلاميذه لكي يعرفوا بانفسهم لانهم اغبياء؟ ام لان يوحنا هو يهودي في الاول و الاخر قلبه غليظ برضه زيهم و مش بيؤمن مهما كان؟

زيادة علي ذلك نجد الاتي

[Q-BIBLE]


22. وَبَعْدَ هَذَا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمَكَثَ مَعَهُمْ هُنَاكَ وَكَانَ يُعَمِّدُ.
23.  وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضاً يُعَمِّدُ فِي عَيْنِ نُونٍ بِقُرْبِ سَالِيمَ  لأَنَّهُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَكَانُوا يَأْتُونَ  وَيَعْتَمِدُونَ -
24. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُوحَنَّا قَدْ أُلْقِيَ بَعْدُ فِي السِّجْنِ.
25. وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ.
26.  فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا  الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ  لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ»
27. فَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئاً إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
28. أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ.
29.  مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ  الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ  الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ.
30. يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ.
31.  اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ وَالَّذِي مِنَ  الأَرْضِ هُوَ أَرْضِيٌّ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ يَتَكَلَّمُ. اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ
32. وَمَا رَآهُ وَسَمِعَهُ بِهِ يَشْهَدُ وَشَهَادَتُهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْبَلُهَا.
33. وَمَنْ قَبِلَ شَهَادَتَهُ فَقَدْ خَتَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ صَادِقٌ
34. لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ اللَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكلاَمِ اللَّهِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِكَيْلٍ يُعْطِي اللَّهُ الرُّوحَ.
35. اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ.
36.  اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ  يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ  اللَّهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]

نجد ان انجيل يوحنا يؤكد ما ورد في الثلاث الاوليين من ان يوحنا عرف المسيح عن طريق التعميد و نجد ان يوحنا يشهد ان يسوع هو المسيح قبل تسلميه الي السجن و عرف ان يسوع هو مسيح الله و ابنه الوحيد  و لم يذكر حادثه ان يوحنا دفع بتلميذين له ليسئلوا و يتاكدوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ....


[Q-BIBLE]. فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ  يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا -
[/Q-BIBLE]2. مَعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعَمِّدُ بَلْ تلاَمِيذُهُ -
3. تَرَكَ الْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ.


شهادة من يوحنا للمسيح ايضا نجدها في انجيل يوحنا مثلما وجدناها في لوقا و متي بعد المعمودية
[Q-BIBLE]. «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً.
[/Q-BIBLE]32. الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ.
33. أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.
34. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ.
35. كَانَ هُوَ السِّرَاجَ الْمُوقَدَ الْمُنِيرَ وَأَنْتُمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَهِجُوا بِنُورِهِ سَاعَةً.
36.  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ  الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لِأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ  بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ  أَرْسَلَنِي.




قال يسوع هنا انتم ارسلتم الي يوحنا ليشهد بالحق فهل في هذة الاية تلميح علي حادثه ارسال يوحنا لتلاميذه ليسئلوا




حقا ان هذة الوقائع قد حيرتني جدا و حيرني اكثر موقف يوحنا حينما بعث تلاميذه للسؤال عن ماهية يسوع!



انا فعلا محتاره اوي بجد و نفسي افهم فعلا ..هل انا مخطئه في فهمي ام ماذا ؟ اكيد 2000 سنه من المسيح و قدومه و مفسرين واباء و كل دا اكيد عندهم حل للمشكل دا؟ انا اري ان انجيل يوحنا لا يناقض الاناجيل الازائيه في شئ و له نفس الروح عكس كتير من الناس و لكن لماذا هذا الانجيل بالذات يؤكد ان يوحنا كان متاكد ان يسوع هوا المسيح و ما ذكرش موقف بعت تلاميذه للسؤال ! 
33. أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.


هل هذة الاية هي تلميح علي الواقعه ام ماذا؟بس هنا العكس هما بعتوا ليوحنا و شهد مش بعت تلاميذه يسئلوا و يسوع هوا الي شهد زي متي و لوقا!

برضه هنلاقي المعرفه المتبادله بين يوحنا و يسوع فيما يأتي



*  "جاءوا إلى يوحنا وقالوا      له: يا معلّم هوذا الذي كان معك في عبر  الأردن الذي أنت شهدت له هو يعمدّ      والجميع يأتون إليه" (يو 3: 26)

.  مرّة أخرى يروي لنا إنجيل معلّمنا متّى أن      تلاميذ يوحنا جاءوا إلى  السيّد قائلين: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفرّيسيّون كثيرًا      وأما تلاميذك فلا  يصومون؟" (مت 9: 14).

و يؤكد بولس الرسول علي ان يوحنا بشر في معموديته بمن هو ات بعده
*
*اعمال 19: 4 فقال بولس ان يوحنا عمد بمعمودية التوبة قائلا للشعب ان يؤمنوا بالذي يأتي بعده اي بالمسيح يسوع* 


و اليصابات اليست قريبة العذراء مريم و قد ارتكض الجنين في بطنها من بهجته بالمسيح و كانوا اقرباء فكيف كانوا لا يعرفون بعضهم؟ و يسئل يوحنا عن يسوع في سجنه! مش غريبه دي انه في متي و لوقا يوحنا المعمدان عرف مين المسيح و بعدين راح يسئل تاني و مش غريبه برضه انه انجيل يوحنا يتفق مع لوقا و متي في معرفه يوحنا للمسيح ولا يذكر واقعه سؤال يوحنا عن يسوع عند سجنه مع انه يتفق مع الاناجيل الاخري ان يوحنا قد سجن!

اتمني حقا ان اعرف و ارجو ان يكون هذا هو المنتدي المناسب و ارجو ان لا تبخلوا علي بالرد و تجعلوني افهم حقا!:shutup22:



سلام الرب لكم جميعا و ارجو مساعدتي للفهم


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2014)

القديس يوحنا المعمدان من الطبيعي أن يرسل تلاميذه ليسلمهم للمسيح بمعاينه منهم هما، لأن هو على المستوى الشخصي عاين وآمن بإعلان، لكن تلاميذه لم يعاينوا ولم يشاهدوا فلازم يرسلهم ليعاينوا بأنفسهم وهذا هو الإنجيل وشهادة الرسل: الذي رأيناه وسمعناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد.. (أنظري رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الأولى).. ده المعنى العام للأحداث، وكتير بيحصل عندهم لبس فيها وبيشعروا بتناقض والبعض قال ان يوحنا نفسه اتلخبط أو اتعثر في المسيح وده طبعاً تفسير مش سليم خالص، ولكن من عادة المعلمين أنهم يسلموا أبناءهم حين يقترب استشهادهم أو إحساسهم بقرب انتهاء حياتهم لمعلمين آخرين، ولكن هنا يوحنا المعمدان بيسلم تلاميذه للمسيح الرب الذي عاين وشهد له...​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2014)

دا مش سؤال واحد دا مجموعه اسئلة متركبه في بعض عاوزة  صفحات رد عليها

ممكن اوضحلك نقطة واحده منهم دلوقتي
[FONT=أريد أن أعرف الأماكن التي بشر بها التلاميذ بعد قيامة السيد المسيح؟] *  ولماذا ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه ليسالوا السيد المسيح  	ويقولون له: أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ  	آخَرَ؟ الم يشاهد يوحنا المعمدان ما الذي  	حصل عند تعميده للسيد المسيح؟!
*

 
الإجابة:
* أولًا، (لوقا 7: 19).*
*1- مُحال أن يشك في  	المسيح، الملاك الذي جاء يمهد الطريق قدامه (مر 1: 2). "الذي جاء للشهادة  	ليشهد للنور، ليؤمن الكل بواسطته" (يو1: 7).*
*ولا يمكن أن يشهد له، إلا إذا كان يعرفه. وقد أدى يوحنا هذه  	الشهادة بكل قوة "يوحنا  	شهد له ونادى قائلًا هذا الذي قلت عنه إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي، لأنه كان  	قبلي" (يو1: 15).*

*2- وظهرت معرفة يوحنا له وشهادته له واضحة في وقت 	 	العماد..*
*فلما رأى 	 	الرب يسوع مقبلًا إليه قال "هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. هذا هو  	الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي" (يو1: 29، 30).*

*3– وشرح يوحنا كيف أرشده 	الله إلى معرفته فقال: * 
*"وأنا لم أكن اعرفه لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء ذاك قال لي  	الذي ترى الروح نازلا و مستقرا عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد 	 	بالروح القدس. وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو 	 	ابن الله. (يو 1 33، 34).*

*4– ومن اجل معرفة يوحنا له، وإيمانه به تحرج من معموديته.*
*لذلك لما جاء الرب ليعتمد منه، يقول الكتاب عن يوحنا "أنا  	محتاج أن اعتمد منك و أنت تأتي إلي" (مت 3: 14) ولكنه خضع لما سمع عبارة "يليق  	بنا أن نكمل كل بر" .*

*5 – وزاد إيمان يوحنا بالظهور الإلهي الذي رآه وقت العماد..*
*"السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة  وأتيا عليه. وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت (مت 3:  16،  	17).*

*6 - وشهد يوحنا شهادة أخرى، لما بدأ المسيح يعمد ويعلم.*.   	مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*جاء تلاميذ يوحنا إليه وأخبروه فقال "من له العروس فهو  	العريس و أما صديق العريس الذي يقف و يسمعه فيفرح فرحا... إذا فرحي هذا قد كمل.  	ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد واني أنا انقص. الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع (يو 3: 29  	-31).*

*7- بل من ثاني يوم للعماد، شهد أيضًا، وأرسل تلاميذه إليه...*
*يقول الكتاب بعد قصة العماد " وفي الغد أيضًا كان يوحنا واقفا  	هو و اثنان من تلاميذه. فنظر إلى يسوع ماشيا فقال هوذا حمل الله. فسمعه  	التلميذان يتكلم فتبعا يسوع. (يو 1: 35-37).*

*8- لماذا إذن أرسل يوحنا تلميذين للمسيح يقولان له: أنت هو  	الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟*

*يوحنا أرسل هذين التلميذين وهو في السجن (مت11: 2)، لما سمع 	 	بأعمال المسيح المعجزية وكان يعرف أن رسالته قد انتهت وموته قريب. فأراد  	قبل موته أن يسلم تلاميذه للمسيح. فأرسلهم بهذه الرسالة، ليسمعوا ويروا،  	وينضموا إلى الرب.. وكان كذلك.*
*لهذا قال الرب للتلميذين: اذهبا واخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان  	وتنظران: ألعمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون... وطوبى  	لمن لا يعثر فيَّ" (مت11: 4 ـ 6).*
*وكانت هذه الرسالة للتلميذين أكثر مما ليوحنا..*

*أما عن يوحنا، فقال الرب للناس في نفس المناسبة "ماذا خرجتم  	لتنظروا؟ أنبيًا؟ نعم أقول لكم، وأفضل من نبي.. الحق أقول لكم: لم يقم بين  	المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان" (مت11: 9 ـ 11).*
*ومن غير المعقول أن يقول الرب هذه الشهادة على إنسان يشك  	فيه.*

*وهناك نقطة أخرى نقولها عن إيمان يوحنا بالمسيح وهي:*
*تعرف يوحنا بالمسيح وهو في بطن أمه..*
*وفي ذلك يسجل الكتاب كيف أن 	 	القديسة اليصابات وهي حبلى بيوحنا قالت 	 	للقديسة مريم العذراء لما زارتها: "هوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذني، ارتكض  	الجنين بابتهاج في بطني" .*
*ارتكض يوحنا الجنين الذي في بطن العذراء. وكيف أُتيح له ذلك؟  	يجيب ملاك الرب على هذا بقوله: "ومن بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس" (يو1: 15). 	*[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع معكم جميعكم :new8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



النقطة الثانية 

توضيح بسيط

*  		من احد اسباب كتابه انجيل يوحنا هو الرد علي المتشيعون ليوحنا المعمدان*

يرى البعض أن بعض تلاميذه كوّنوا جماعة تعظم يوحنا المعمدان على حساب شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. كانوا يحسبونه أعظم من المسيح، لأنه جاء قبله، ولأنه عمده. جاء في "التعارفات Recognitions" المنسوب  		لإكليمنضس أنهم يدَّعون أن معلمهم هو المعمدان وليس يسوع. هؤلاء عاشوا في العالم المسيحي وعارضوا المسيحية. وكان لهم تأثيرهم، خاصة في أفسس (أع 19: 1  8).


يرى أصحاب هذا الرأي (أن السفر قد كُتب لمقاومةالمتشيعين ليوحناالمعمدان) أن الإنجيلي قد أكد أن يسوع المسيح وليس يوحنا المعمدان هو نور العالم (8:1-9). وأنه جاء بعده، لكنه هو سابق له، وأعظم منه (30:1) مع تأكيد أن يسوع وليس يوحنا هو المسيح (20:1؛ 28:3). وأن يوحنا المعمدان جاء شاهدًا ليسوع ينبغي أن الأخير يزيد والأول ينقص (30:3).


أكد القديس يوحنا بشهادة يوحنا المعمدان نفسه عن عظمة المسيح: فالمعمدان ليس بالنور بل هو شاهد للنور (1:6 8)، وأنه ليس بالعريس بل صديقه (2: 2830)، ليس بحامل خطايا العالم، إنما المسيح وحده هو حمل الله الذي يحمل خطية العالم (29:1).


حقًا لقد أعلن هذا الإنجيلي مشاعر السيد المسيح العميقة أكثر من بقية الأناجيل، وظهر ذلك بقوة في صلاته الوداعية في الأصحاح السابع عشر حيث صلى بصوتٍ عالٍ. بهذا يقدم لنا الإنجيلي صورة السيد المسيح الفائق الإدراك، والتي لا يمكن التعبير عنها، إذ يدخل بنا إلى كمال أسرار اللاهوت فنقف خاشعين، وإلى كمال ناسوته فنقف مذهولين!


لم يتجاهل القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي عظمة يوحنا المعمدان، فهو مُرسل من قبل اللَّه (6:1)، وهو السراج المنير الساطع (35:5).


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 يوليو 2014)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 يوليو 2014)

القديس يوحنا المعمدان لم يشك فى أن يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر أبدا ..
بل من أجل أن يرشد تلاميذه عن أنهم من المفروض أن يتبعوا المسيح وكما قال ينبغى أن يزيد وأنا أنقص ..
ولأنه أراد لهم أن يتبعوا المسيح عن أقتناع وأختبار وليس عن فرض عليهم قال لهم أذهبوا وأسألوه والمسيح نفسه لم يرد عليهم بأنه هو المسيح بل عمل أمامهم معجزات كثيرة حتى يكون أيمانهم عما يروه وليس بكلام فقط .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2014)

*نقطة ثالثه 

لماذا انجيل يوحنا لم يذكر كل شي وذكر بعض المواقف والمعجزات المعينه عن بقي الاناجيل

توضيح لها*



*إنجيل يوحنا والأناجيل الثلاثة الإزائية Synoptic 

Gospels* إن كان الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا يختلف عن الأناجيل المتشابهة أو الإزائية (متى ومرقس ولوقا) Synoptic Gospels، لكننا لا نستطيع أن نبتره عنها تمامًا، إذ يفترض معرفة الإنجيلي يوحنا للأناجيل الثلاثة السابق كتابتها أو على الأقل للتقليد الذي اعتمدوا عليه


كان الرأي الكنسي الأول يمثله قول *  ا[FONT=&quot]لقديس إكليمنضس الإسكندري* ، وهو أن القديس يوحنا أراد أن يقدم تفسيرًا روحيًا للأناجيل الثلاثة السابقة له. هذا الرأي ساد عبر العصور ولازال يقبله كثير من الدارسين، وإن كان بعض النقاد المحدثين يرون أنه لا علاقة بين هذا السفر والأناجيل الثلاثة لا بالإيجابية ولا بالسلبية، ورأى بعضهم أن يوحنا عرف مرقس ولوقا دون متى.


ويلاحظ في هذا السفر أنه يفترض في القارئ معرفته للأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى؛ نذكر على سبيل المثال في يو 40:1 يقدم لنا أندراوس هكذا: "كان أندراوس أخو بطرس..."، دون أن يشير قبلًا إلى القديس بطرس. وفي 67:6 يفترض في القارئ أنه يعرف الاثني عشر تلميذًا. وفي 32:1-34 إذ يسجل لنا شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد، يفترض في القارئ معرفته عن عماد السيد بواسطة يوحنا دون الإشارة إليه.


يعتبر البعض الأناجيل الثلاثة أشبه برحلة السيد المسيح من الجليل إلى أورشليم، فتركز على صعوده الأخير إلى المدينة المقدسة حيث قدم نفسه ذبيحة الفصح الفريدة. أما إنجيل يوحنا فيتحدث عن مناسبات عديدة أقام فيها السيد المسيح في أورشليم، ويذكر عيد الفصح في ثلاث سنوات متوالية، وفي ليلة الفصح الأخير مات المسيح "حمل اللَّه" ليُقدم احتفالًا جديدًا للعالم كله يملأه ببهجة قيامته التي صار تذكارها هو "عيد الفصح المسيحي".


سجل لنا القديس يوحنا الحبيب بإعلان الروح القدس هذا السفر بعد كتابة الأناجيل الإزائية الثلاثة، سجله للكنيسة الجامعة موضحًا شخص المخلص بكونه الكلمة الأزلي الإلهي، ابن اللَّه مخلص العالم.




* بسبب حسن يبدأ الإنجيلي يوحنا قصته من الوجود الأزلي. بينما يبدأ متى بعلاقة (المسيح) بالملك هيرودس، ولوقا بطيباريوس قيصر، ومرقس بمعمودية يوحنا، يترك هذا الرسول كل هذه الأمور *ليعبر فوق كل زمن وكل عصر*
*
*
* لماذا بينما بدأ الإنجيليون الآخرون بالحديث عن التدبير... أشار يوحنا إلى ذلك باختصار مؤخرًا: "الكلمة صار جسدًا" . ترك الحديث عن بقية الأمور: الحبل به، وميلاده، ونشأته، ونموه، متحدثًا معنا في الحال عن ميلاده الأزلي...؟ لكي ينزع عن الذين يرغبون في أن يُغرموا بالأرض هذا الأمر، *ويجتذبهم نحو السماء*. لهذا بسبب حسن يبدأ قصته من فوق ومن الوجود الأزلي. بينما دخل متى إلى الحديث ذاكرًا الملك هيرودس، ولوقا طيباريوس قيصر، ومرقس معمودية يوحنا، ترك هذا الإنجيلي كل هذه الأمور وارتفع فوق كل زمن وكل عصر وسحب فكر سامعيه إلى "البدء" حتى لا يسمح للفكر أن يلتصق بأية نقطة، ولا يرتبط بحدودٍ معينة كما فعل الإنجيليون، إذ ارتبطوا بهيرودس وطيباريوس ويوحنا. وما نشير إليه هو أن ما يستحق العجب أن *يوحنا الذي كرّس نفسه لهذا التعليم العلوي لم يتجاهل تدبير (الخلاص)، كما أن الإنجيليين الآخرين لم يقفوا عند الارتباط بهذه الحدود ولا صمتوا عن كيانه قبل العصور*. فإنه بسبب صالح الروح الواحد هو الذي حرك هذه النفوس جميعًا. ولذلك اظهروا اتفاقًا عظيمًا في روايتهم[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*القديس يوحنا  		الذهبي الفم*
*
* 
* يوحنا الإنجيلي، بين زملائه وأصحابه الإنجيليين الآخرين تقبَّل هذه الهبة الخاصة من الرب. إذ اتكأ على صدره في العيد، إشارة إلى شربه أسرارًا أعمق، وذلك من قلب (الرب) العميق. فصار ينطق بهذه الأمور الخاصة بابن اللَّه، التي قد تثور في أذهان الصغار المتيقظة، ولكنها لم تقدر أن تشبعها إذ هي عاجزة عن استيعابها. بينما بالنسبة لأذهان من هم أكثر نموًا، الذين بلغوا نوعًا من الرجولة الداخلية، فتعطيهم هذه الكلمات ما يختبرونه ويقتاتون به

.
* في الأناجيل الأربعة أو بالأحرى في الأربعة كتب للإنجيل الواحد ليس عن غير استحقاق يشبه القديس يوحنا الرسول بخصوص فهمه الروحي بالنسر. *لقد ارتفع بكرازته أعلى وأكثر سموًا من الثلاثة الآخرين، وبارتفاعه هذا أراد أن يرفع قلوبنا أيضًا. *لأن الثلاثة إنجيليين الثلاثة ساروا مع الرب على الأرض كما مع إنسانٍ، أما عن لاهوته فتحدثوا القليل عنه. أما هذا الإنجيلي فإنه كمن استهان بالسير على الأرض، كما في مقدمة مقاله، فرعد علينا، وحلّق بنا ليس فقط فوق الأرض بل وفوق كل محيط الهواء والسماء، بل وفوق كل جيش الملائكة وكل نظام القوات غير المنظورة، وبلغ إلى ذاك الذي "به كان كل شيء وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان"[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]القديس أغسطينوس
​​*لم يذكر الإنجيلي يوحنا سوى سبع آيات فقط، اختارها من بين الآيات والعجائب التي بلا حصر.  وقد جاءت هذه الآيات أو المعجزات جديدة لم يذكرها غيره من الإنجيليين، سوى إشباع الجماهير التي سجلها كمقدمة لحديثه الصريح عن الإفخارستيا، والسير على المياه.

 * ذكر الإنجيلي يوحنا حوادث وأحاديث لم يذكرها غيره من الإنجيليين، فجاء جديدًا على مسامعنا. لم يكرر ما جاء قبلًا مثل ميلاد السيد المسيح، نسبه، التجربة، الموعظة على جبل، التجلي، الأمثال، العشاء الأخير، الآلام في جثسيماني، الصعود الخ. مكتفيًا أحيانًا بالتلميح.

[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/11


----------

